# تطبيقات المساحه في المباني من الف الى الياء



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء يشرفني ويسعدني ان اكون معاكم في موضوع علم المساحه الذي باعتقادي انه علم واسع وشامل وذو تطبيقات لا حصر لها وذو تطور سريع لاينقطع
يبدا هذا العلم من كرويه الارض الى السطح المستوي بما في ذلك من تطبيقات
ولكن اريد طرح فكره حتى يتم الاستفاده من هذا العلم ان يتم التطرق لموضوع ما وتتم المشاركه من جميع الاعضاء وبامانه علميه حول ابداء الراي في هذا الموضوع
ولنبدا مثلا من تطبيقات المساحه في المباني من الف الى الياء
فماذا اخواني تعرفون عن هذا الموضوع 
ارجو من الاخوه كل يدلو بدلوه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*لم اسمع اي مشاركه*

اخواني المهندسين والمساحين لم اسمع اي مشاركه حتى الان


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الشرح أعزكم الله


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي صاحب الفكرة 
جزاك الله خيرا ويستحسن منك ان تضع ولو مقدمة عن الموضوع وتضع ضمنها بضع اسئلة واستفسارات وما شابه ذلك ولايمنع ان تتطرق لشيء منها بنوع من الغموض حتى تتهاوى اقلام الزملاء لتوضيح ذلك الغموض وتفسير ما هو مبهم في الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
شكرا لكم على المشاركه ولكن كنت اتمنى ان تكون المشاركه فعاله حتى يتحقق المطلوب
دور المساحه في البدايه هي الرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعيه والتاكد من حدود الموقع ورفع جميع المعالم الموجوده في الطبيعه هذه الخطوه الاولى


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وين مساحين المباني


----------



## ربيع الشام (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أتمنى من الأساتذة المهندسين افادتنا بكتاب شامل على هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيراَ أنا طالب مساحة واتمنى أن تفيدوني في هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 مارس 2009)

الله اكبر ولله للحمد اخى ابراهيم عواد موضوعك لايخيب ان شاء الله , اخى ارى كل الزملاء مركزين على الطرق فى حين ان المساحة منوعه جدا ولا شك ان المساحه فى المبانى جزء من ذلك , لذلك ابدأ مع اخى ابراهيم فى هذا الموضوع .استخدام المساحة فى المبانى يمر بمراحل وهى كالاتى:-
1- يتم استلام رخصة البناء ( اى قرار الذرعه ,حدود الارض واطوال الاضلاع )
2- استخراج اركان الاحداثيات للقطعة او يمكن استلامها من لجنة مشرفه
3- يتم تثبت تلك الارض بالتوتال استيشن لكل الاركان
3- عمل رفع مساحى لكل القطعة ( e,n,z) 
4- عمل خريطة كنتوريه 
5- بعد ذلك يتم الحفر لمنسوب معين
6- تحسب كميات الحفر
7- يتم تحديد الصفر المعمارى وذلك باخذ الارصف ومنسوب الاسفلت قرب القطعه , حيث يكون الصفر المعمارى اعلى من الرصيف حسب ما يحدد من قبل الجهة المشرفه.
8-بعد ذلك يتم متابعة العمل اما اسفل با ( -) او اعلى ( + ) مع اعتار ان كل الاعمال مرتبطه بالصفر المعمارى ,بعد ذلك ياخذ المساح الخرطة الانشائيه ويستخرج كل الاحداثيات للاعمدة بعد عمل offcets مثلا كل 50 سم ويتم تثبيت كل الاعمدة للدور , وباستخدام الlevel يعمل مناسيب لكل عمود مثلا 110 سم لمساعدة النجار فى تثبيت السقف وهكذا حتى الطابق المائه اظن الفكرة وصلت كامله . والله اعلم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 مارس 2009)

أشكرك أخي عبدالباقي الأمين على الشرح
ونظرا لأهمية هذا الموضوع بالنسبه لي أرجو رجاء خاص وضع شرح وافي وإذا أمكن مثال في ذلك
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعكم


----------



## ابوهشوم (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على الموضوع الجميل
اولا يجب تحديد حدود قطعه الارض اللتي سيقام عليها المبنى
ثانيا نثبت السوره (الخنزيره) وهي عباره عن امتداد لمحاور البناء
نحدد اماكن الاساسات والقواعد ونثبت مناسيب للحفر
بعد الحفر نحدد السناتر والمنسوب لصب البلايندنك ثم كل ما تبقع سناتر وليفل
عند التشطيب تضع منسوب البلاط+1متر


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا
شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا
شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا.................
.


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا
وفى نشر العلم


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونكم فى مساعدتنا ونتمنى منكم المزيد ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## سامح سامى يونس (1 أبريل 2009)

اخى تافاضل 
طالما تطرقت لهذا الموضوع 
ارجو خبرتك فى كيفية تحديد المحاور لاى منشأ عالى مثل برج دبى 
كيفية تثبيت نقاط التحكم 
اماكن وقوف جهاز التوتال فى الادوار العالية


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس عبد الباقي الامين على مشاركتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مزن محمود (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير
وسدد الله خطاكم


----------



## هانى عامر (1 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح؟
نرجو من الاخوه المهندسين عمل ملف وورد وتزويدنا بما لديهم من معلومات حتى يستفيد الاصدقاء الجدد فى هذا المجال مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hanyfoda (22 أبريل 2010)

استلام الأعمال الهندسية للمباني
تعليمات استلام أعمال الحفر
1- تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور الثابتة بالموقع .
2- توقيع الحدود الخارجية للمباني المراد حفرها .
3- توقيع الأماكن المراد حفرها بالجير أو علامة مميزة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار توسيع حدود الحفر بحيث يتناسب مع تقوية جوانب النجارة وعمل الخنزيرة .
4- التأكد من خلو الأرض من مواسير الغاز و كابلات الكهرباء واستخراج ما يفيد ذلك من الجهة المختصة.
5- تحديد أماكن تشوين الأتربة قبل البدء في الحفر.
- 6البدء بحفر الأماكن البعيدة عن الطرق والتي لا تعوق الحركة داخل المشروع.
- 7 - 8يجب تسوية جوانب الحفر بحيث تكون مستقيمة ورأسية قدر المستطاع.
- 9 تسوية قاع الحفر تسوية مبدئية و مراجعة منسوب التأسيس بميزان القامة.

استلام أعمال النجارة

أ: استلام نجارة قواعد و أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة :
1- مطابقة المحاور الإنشائية مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا حسب الرسومات .
2- التأكد من تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة .
3- مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وارتفاعاتها .

ب: إستلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :

• قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1- مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2- مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3- مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
6- مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
• بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
8- التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
10- مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .

جـ : إسلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

أولاً : فوق السقف :
1- مراجعة الأبعاد الخارجية و تطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة .
2- مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وإرتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة .
3- مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف.
4- مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح .
5- مراجعة أبعاد وإرتفاعات سقوط الكمرات.
6- مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات.
7- مراجعة إرتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف و تخانات البلاطات .
8- مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية ​ 

علي حسب معلوماتي البسيطة أن دور المساح في المباني يبدأ بتحديد أركان الأرض التي سيقام عليها المشروع ثم يقوم بعمل ميزانية شبكية للأرض الطبيعية ويتابع عملية التسويه حتي الوصول لمنسوب التصميم ثم يقوم بتوقيع المحاور والأكسات من اللوح الإنشائية للمشروع يليها إستلام نجارة القواعد ثم الأعمده------------
المساحية الانشائية شانها شان المساحات الاخره فهناك عدة نقاط يجب الاخذ بها :
1\ عمل نقاط التحكم افقية وراسية (او عمل ترافيرس يحيط بالمنشاة ويجب ان يكون مغلق)
2\ ضبط نقاط التحكم الافقية والراسية ( عمل التصحيحات اللازمة )
3\ اذا كان للمحاور المنشاه الاحداثيات يجب التاكد من صحتها اذا لم يوجد احدثيات يجب تنزيل هذه الخرائط علي الاتوكاد واستخراج احداثياتها وربطها باحداثيات نقاط التحكم 
4\ ضبط راسية المباني في حالة المباني ذات التركيب (وله طريقة سوف اشرحها لاحقا )

هذه اهم النقاط وهي بطريقة مختضرة وسوف افصيلها قريبا ان شاء الله-------------​شكرا لكم على المشاركه ولكن كنت اتمنى ان تكون المشاركه فعاله حتى يتحقق المطلوب
دور المساحه في البدايه هي الرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعيه والتاكد من حدود الموقع ورفع جميع المعالم الموجوده في الطبيعه هذه الخطوه الاولىكالاتى:-
1- يتم استلام رخصة البناء ( اى قرار الذرعه ,حدود الارض واطوال الاضلاع )
2- استخراج اركان الاحداثيات للقطعة او يمكن استلامها من لجنة مشرفه
3- يتم تثبت تلك الارض بالتوتال استيشن لكل الاركان
3- عمل رفع مساحى لكل القطعة ( e,n,z) 
4- عمل خريطة كنتوريه 
5- بعد ذلك يتم الحفر لمنسوب معين
6- تحسب كميات الحفر
7- يتم تحديد الصفر المعمارى وذلك باخذ الارصف ومنسوب الاسفلت قرب القطعه , حيث يكون الصفر المعمارى اعلى من الرصيف حسب ما يحدد من قبل الجهة المشرفه.
8-بعد ذلك يتم متابعة العمل اما اسفل با ( -) او اعلى ( + ) مع اعتار ان كل الاعمال مرتبطه بالصفر المعمارى ,بعد ذلك ياخذ المساح الخرطة الانشائيه ويستخرج كل الاحداثيات للاعمدة بعد عمل offcets مثلا كل 50 سم ويتم تثبيت كل الاعمدة للدور , وباستخدام الlevel يعمل مناسيب لكل عمود مثلا 110 سم لمساعدة النجار فى تثبيت السقف وهكذا حتى الطابق المائه اظن الفكرة وصلت كامله . والله اعلم​​​​قانون حساب المسافة بين نقطتين(A (X1,Y1 ,والنقطة( B(X2,Y2 المسافة =تربيع (X2-X1)+تربيع(Y2-Y1) والناتج كاملا يكون تحت الجذر التربيعي


----------



## majedm (22 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى من الله ثم من الاخوه اكمال هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ahmed basuny (26 أبريل 2010)

انا مساح ابحث عن عمل
[email protected]


----------



## shatret (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ثامرعبدالله محمد (26 أبريل 2010)

سوال احتاج الجواب عليه / في جهاز topcon7500 في طريقة resection يطلب احداثيات + منسوب نقاط B.Mهل هناك طريقة لالغاء قراءة المنسوب والاكتفاء بقراءة E+N فقط / ارجو الجواب أثابكم الله


----------



## ahmed elyamany (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى الششمري (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراً معلومات مفيدة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى الكرام نظرا لاهمية الموضوع , إن شاء الله سوف أرفع لكم شرح وافى مدعم بالصور يخص المساحه فى المبانى.


----------



## م الجراني (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكورييين


----------



## abdelhadysalah (11 مايو 2010)

انا عاوز شرح مفصل لكيفه عمل نقط الترافلس وكيفيه انشاء المبنى من الالف الى الياء وكيفيه عمل الاكسات وكيفيه عمل اشكال فى السقف وكيفيه عمل وتركيب السيراميك بالتوتال استيشن وكفيفه حساي الحفر الزايد نفسى اعرف كل حاجه فى المساحه عن طريق الشرح لى كمبتدئ فى عالم المساحه الله يكرمكم ساعدونى نفسى اكون مساح شاطر وانا لسه فى بدايه الطريق والله ولى المؤمنين


----------



## abdelhadysalah (11 مايو 2010)

*أ / عبدالهادى صلاح عبدالهادى صبرة
بكالوريوس (خدمة اجتماعية)*
*حاصل على دورات تدربيه من هيئة المساحه المصريه فى اجهزة الرفع المتكامله التوتال استيشن وال*
* g.p.s*

* البيانات الشخصية:- 
تاريخ الميلاد :- 3/7/1987
الجنسية -: مصرى
الديانة : مسلم
الخدمة العسكري : معافاه نهائيا
الحالة الإجتماعية :- اعزب
العنوان :- ( القليوبيه–شبين القناطر) 
تليفون موبيل : 0106550371 
منزل : 0132726072
البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]

الخبرات الشخصية : 
من 2007 إلى2008
التدريب الصيف
العمل مساعد مساح فى شركه الجيزة للمقاولات*
*من 2008/2009*
*العمل مساعد مشرف ومساعد مساح فى شركه سياك للمقاولات فى مشروح بنك القريه الذكيه وفى سان استيفانو*
*والان فى مشروع البنيان فى مدينه الشيخ زايد / 6 اكتوبر محافظة الجيزة*
*اعمل كمساح تحت التدريب مساح تانى منذ اكتر من 4 شهور
*
* خبرة قوية فى التعامل مع جميع أنظمة الويندوز (WIN89 &WINME&WINXPDOS&)
(WORD

خبرة قوية فى التعامل مع برنامج*
* (PHOTO SHOP)
يتم الان الحصول على دورات تدربيه **AUTOCADE 2D 3D & SAB*
* 
خبرة قويه فى التعامل مع الانترنت 
*​


----------



## gabroon (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## igi2 (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا لجميع الأخو إلي وضعوا خبراتهم هنا في الموضوع بصراحه الواحد أستفاد كتير منهم


----------



## hosambatha (27 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled_bakoor (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزا الله خيرا المشرفين على هذا الموقع المتميز 
بالنسبة لأعمال المساحة في الابنية هناك أعمال مساحية هامة بعد انتهاء الاعمال الانشائية وهي على سبيل المثال تنفيذ واجهات الابنية من الالمنيوم والزجاج وهذا يحتاج إلى رفع مساحي لجميع الطوابق للبناء والواجهات ثم تنزيل اماكن توضع القوائم والعوارض وبشكل دقيق ....الخ 
ارجو من السادة المهندسين المشرفين توضيح هذه الأعمال بالتفصيل 
شاكرين اهتمامكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المقترب (11 يونيو 2010)

بوركت يالكريم ونود التفصيل اكثر لتعم الفائده


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضوع كبير جداا ولا يمكن حصره في عده مشاركات ولكن كل واحد يعمل اللي ربنا يقدره عليه 
بالنسبه لشغل المساحه في مجال الانشاءات تكون الخطوات الرئيسيه كالتالي 
1 : استلام موقع المشروع (يكون المساح عضو في لجنه استلام ارض المشروع ) وعمل محضر استلام للارض يوضح فيه استلام المساح للنقط الثابته بالموقع ومراجعتها والتاكد من صحتها 
2 : يقوم المساح بعد ذلك بعمل ترافيرس للموقع وتصحيح نقاط رؤس الترافرس وتسليمه للاستشاري لاعتماده
3 : عمل ميزانيه شبكيه لكامل ارض المشروع وعمل خريطه كنتوريه وتسليمها للاستشاري للاعتماد
4 : توقيع المباني علي لوحه الموقع علي الاتوكاد
5 : استخراج احداثيات حدود حفر المباني من الاتوكاد وتوقيعها علي الطبيعه 
6 : متابعة منسوب الحفر حتي الوصول اي منسوب التأسيس وتسليمه للاستشاري 
7 : توقيع حدود اللبشه العاديه وفي حاله القواعد المنفصله يقوم بتوقيع نقطتين علي الاقل في كل قاعدة ( زاويتين متقابلتين ) 
8 : ضبط منسوب القواعد العاديه وتسليمه للاستشاري 
9 : توقيع المسلحه مثل ما تم في العاديه تماما 
10 : يمكن الاستعاضه عن توقيع القواعد بعمل خنزيره حول المبني وتوقيع المحاور الرئيسيه او موازيات لها offset
11: ضبط منسوب القواعد المسلحه
12 : بعد صب القواعد المسلحه يتم توقيع المحاور علي المسلحه لضبط رقاب الاعمده او الاعمده مباشرة 
13 : بعد صب الاعمده يتم عمل ( شرب ) منسوبه +1متر من التشطيب لضبط ارتفاع السقف 
14 : يقوم المساح بوزن السقف ( خشب ) 
بعد صب السقف يتم توقيع موازيات لعدد 4 محاور ( اكسات ) للسقف لكي يتم عمل اعمده الدور الثاني 
ملاحظه يمكن ان يزيد عدد المحاور الموازيه عن 4 محاور حسب الحاجه 
15 : يتم تكرار الخطوات 13 و 14 لكل الادوار المتكرره 
16 : يقوم المساح بتوزيع عدد من الاشراب ( جمع شرب ) علي منسوب +1 متر من التشطيب في جميع الادوار حسب الحاجه ولمختلف الاعمال مثل ( دكة الارضيه واعمال السباكه والكهرباء والرخام او اسيراميك والحلوق وغيرها ) حسب الحاجه ولا يترك اي فني يقوم بعمل اشراب لنفسه باي طريق اخري غير ميزان القامه 
17 : ملاحظه هامه يقوم المساح بتسليم جميعالاعمال المساحيع للاستشاري 
وفي النهايه ارجو الا اكون نسيت شيئ من الاعمال المساحيه *


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني مهندسي المساحة والاخ ابراهيم عواد ( ان المهندس المساح ودورة الفعال في اعمال المسح بالنسبة للمباني هو الاهم من حيث استلام الموقع واجراء عمل مساحي للموقع التي سوف يسقط عليعا المبنى ولايمكن لأي مشروع كان صغيراَ اوكبيراَ الاستغناء عن المساح من بداية المشروع الى نهايته)


----------



## وليدناجي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات الحلوه


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ملاحظة مهمة :
1 - يجب أن ترفع معظم الأكسات الداخلية الى جميع الأدوار.
2 - يجب وضع المنسوب على جميع الجدران بواسطة ال ( Chalk Line )
ويفضل ان يكون رقم صحيح مثل 10.00 أو 11.00 ... وهكذا
وشكرا
​


----------



## البشائر تود (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي المنتدى الجميل المفيد


----------



## السيد معاذ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الشرح بارك الله فيك


----------



## majdaldeen alqadi (30 أبريل 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوان القيميين على هذا الملتقى الذي ينمي الافكار ويعزز الامكانيات العلميه والعمليه لدى الشخص من خلال المشاركات والمحاورات بين اعضاء المنتدى...
انا مهندس مساحة وجيوماتكس تخرجت في شهر آب لعام 2012 لم احصل على فرصه لصقل الخبره التي تؤهلني للعمل بمجال تخصصي بشكل رائع ولكن انا من الاشخاص المحبين لمجال هذا التخصص وكنت بجامعتي عنصر فعال في المواد التخصصيه وخاصه في الجانب العملي...
لقد اتيحت لي فرصة عمل في الاونه الاخيره كمهندس مساح ابنيه في مشروع بناء ابنيه كبيره في دولة لبنان ومدة المشروع تتراوح ما بين 3-4 سنوات علما ان المشروع لم يبدأ تنفيذ اي مرحله منه ..لذلك اطلب من الاخوان اللذين يستطيعون مساعدتي بحيث اني ابحث عن مراجع ومعلومات تقوي عملي في مجال مساحة المباني حتى استطيع ان ابدأ حياتي العمليه وتنمية الخبره...جزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## انس عبد الله (1 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم منذ زمن ونحن نسمع عن تطبيقات المساحة في المباني الا يوجد كتاب يشرح تنفيذ المساحة في المباني وشكرا


----------



## adel hilal (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asrm2009 (6 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ab hasn (1 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (5 مارس 2015)

*احسنتم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المشاركة المثمرة*​


----------



## mido77001 (7 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
مجهود اكثر من رائع من الاخوه الافاضل

......
واحب اضيف ان يتم رفع الموقع مساحيا قبل كل شي كحدود
ثم الذهاب الى اوتوكاد وعمل مطابقه من خلال امر al
لتطابق الرفع مع المخطط .. ولا يبدا العمل الا اذا كان التطابق 100%


----------



## النجم الليلي (12 مارس 2015)

اضافه لما سبق تاخد احداثيات الخرسانه العاديه من الاتوكاد وتقوم بعمل اوفست متر او اتنين لتقوم بعمليه الحفر للمبني حتي يستطيع النجار شد الخنزيره وعمل الاكسات عليها ثم تبدا الخطوه الثانيه وهي توقيع احداثيات العاديه ثم المسلحه في البدايه يجب تثبيت نقاط المساحه الاساسيه في اماكن لاتتعرض للتحريك وعمل اكتر من نقطه ثابته


----------

